# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس حرفه ای php

## parsidev

سلام به دوستان گرامی
در حال حاضر قصد داریم یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای php جذب کنیم

منظور از حرفه ای یعنی فردی با تسلط کامل به کد های php و برنامه نویسی شی گرا و آشنایی کامل با بانک اطلاعاتی mysql و با آجاکس (ترجیحا jquery) نیز آشنایی خوبی داشته باشه
ترجیح می دهیم علاوه بر موارد فوق به سی اس اس و فتو شاپ (برای طراحی قالب و ..) نیز تسط داشته باشه اما الزامی نیست.

چه کارهایی انتظار خواهیم داشت:
1-اجرای پروژه های محوله در بهترین زمان و بهترین شیوه  (شی گرا)
2-توانایی درک فریم ورک شخصی (فعلا چند کلاس مختلف که کارهای ما رو تسریع می بخشه! و اصلا در حد فریم ورک های بزرگ نیست) و ارتقاء آن و تولید پروژه ها با استفاده از آن
3-توانایی درک کد جهت ایجاد تغییر در کدهای پروژه های قبلی جهت اعمال درخواست های مشتریان و مرتفع ساختن نیاز های آنها
4-حضور به موقع در شرکت و حفظ امانت

حقوق و مزایای خوبی در نظر گرفته ایم و در چند ماه اول بیمه انجام نمیشه و پس از آن بیمه و سایر مزایای قانونی نیز انجام خواهد شد.و امکان افزایش حقوق و مزایا نیز فراهم می باشد.
دوستان گرامی برای اعلام آمادگی اصلا پیغام خصوصی نفرستند لطفا فقط تماس بگیرید یا پیامک بفرستین با شماره 09381898089
از اینکه وقت دادین و این مطلب رو خوندین سپاسگذارم.

----------


## UnnamE

..........................................

----------


## رضا قربانی

داداش آدرس محل کار سلامتی کجا هست ؟

----------


## parsidev

سلام
خیابان انقلاب خ فخر رازی...

----------


## parsidev

شما که تهران نیستید!؟
ضمنا دو لینک سایتی که در امضاتون دارین به یه سایت می ره و حرفه ای به نظر نمیاد (ببخشید رک می گم)!

----------


## رضا قربانی

> شما که تهران نیستید!؟
> ضمنا دو لینک سایتی که در امضاتون دارین به یه سایت می ره و حرفه ای به نظر نمیاد (ببخشید رک می گم)!


حالا کی خواست بیاد


سایت های بعدی که تا هفته ی بعدی می ره روی نت ، توی امضام خواهم گذاشت که می تونید ببینید

یواش یواش ( این یه قانون هست که باید بدونی)

----------


## parsidev

واقعا شرمندم...
قصد جسارت نداشتم.
بنده عذر می خوام.

----------


## parsidev

واقعا شرمندم...
قصد جسارت نداشتم.
بنده عذر می خوام.

----------

